# Results from the Hunt Expo



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Just checked the website for the hunt expo and the results from all the draws are already out. CONGRATS to all the lucky winners! :wink: Unfortunately I was not among the chosen few. Good luck on all your hunts!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the link to the results.

http://www.huntexpo.com/permitWinners.html


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like coyoteslayer drew an antelope tag! Congrats.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

John Bair drew the best rocky bighorn tag in the state. I am NOT questioning the legitimacy of the draw, but how long do you think it will take until people make a big deal about someone so high up in SFW drawing such a tag? I like John and I wish him good luck, I'm betting on him getting a 190+ ram.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Looks like coyoteslayer drew an antelope tag! Congrats.


WTF ???? Here is a quote from him earlier, I think he was trying to steer us away from a win.... :wink:



> by coyoteslayer on 24 Jan 2010, 17:34
> 
> How many people are excited for this awesome hunting expo? It looks like it will be another good one.
> 
> The draw odds are very crappy. It's like 1 in 10,000 to draw one of the 200 hunts so you might as well spend your money on your wife for Valentines Day to keep her happy.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

WTF.... Rhett Karren drew ANOTHER tag! THis time a Sheep!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Buddy drew the South Slope Diamond Mnt. Archery Elk tag.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like coyoteslayer drew an antelope tag! Congrats.
> ...


You can't trust the little feller! Sneaking little bastage.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, maybe I should rethink my strategy, 4 or 5 years of not putting in could land me a decent auction tag!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Another donation from me, oh well though thats what I expected. Good luck to those that did draw!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think a relative of sawsman drew a Book Cliffs deer tag as well.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I think a relative of sawsman drew a Book Cliffs deer tag as well.


Nope, I called him. He doesn't know him.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I think a relative of sawsman drew a Book Cliffs deer tag as well.
> ...


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

An uncle drew Bookcliffs roadless any weapon, a buddy from Moab drew Monroe any weapon and another friend drew a Manti tag....WTF do I have to do?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

WOOOHOOOOO *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* *(())* 

<<--O/ -8/- -8/- -8/-


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Clay Egan drew a Manti bull tag, good for him. He's the paraplegic rockcrawling guy that competes in UROC.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> WTF ???? Here is a quote from him earlier, I think he was trying to steer us away from a win....


.45, I would never do such a thing :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats coyoteslayer!! :-|O|-:



bigbuckhunter64 said:


> An uncle drew Bookcliffs roadless any weapon, a buddy from Moab drew Monroe any weapon and another friend drew a Manti tag....*WTF do I have to do*?


Wait about ten more years for your tag and help your uncle and friends on their hunt?

I know... O|*


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I didn't draw the Rocky Mt Sheep tag, I guess I will have to be content with the Stone Sheep tag that I won at the Full Curl Society event! I still can't believe I won a Stone Sheep tag! I was hoping to see a friend or family member draw something today so they could celebrate with me... I guess they will have to celebrate with me after the State draw or dedicated hunter draw.... I have always been happy to put my money in for the draws, and not just for the chance to win but because I support where the money is spent and the event itself. I believe any hunter that has the opportunity should attend the expo, even if you don't like certain aspects of it... I say come share your thoughts, try and learn a bit and discuss future possibilities this will help make the event even better.... and if your one of the lucky ones like me, you'll be going on the hunt of a life time! What do you all think?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

found this on another web sight!!! -O|o- -O|o- -O|o-. PS I am also a fan of John Bair aka "10r"!

"I was reviewing some of the posts from last year and found this quote from John Bair in response to questions regarding his pronghorn tag: "Trust me if it was rigged I would be hunting sheep. I'm stoked to be hunting speed goats. Thanks to everyone that came out to the expo."

"I certainly don't think SFW would rig the expo draw but that statement is pretty darn funny in hindsight. Here is the link:"

http://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-bin/d ... rchive=yes

Hawkeye


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I know a guy who drew Books muzzy Elk and another who drew archery Vernon deer.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Unbelievable!!!!!!Archery Elk, Plateau, Fish Lake, Thousand Lake.WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

there are two brothers from Hooper that have drawn four elk tags in 3 years. Thats pretty lucky. (Two tags each).


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

No expo tags for the Deadi clan this year. 

I do know one of the guys that drew the San Juan early rifle Elk tag. Lucky. 1 of 2 tags.

Now I just have to wait and see what happens with the regular draws. [-o<


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

PRO My brotha I know you won't question weather this bi$%^& was rigged or not... So I will 
something smells like a pot full of boiling carp!!! Wake the hell up people!!!


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

These are the standard the rules of eligibility for most draws or contests. Apparently SFW plays by their own rules. Any one that believes that Sportsman for the Wealthy has the interest of the average hunter in their agenda probably still believes in the tooth fairy also. As wileywapity said "WAKE THE HELL UP FOLKS"
Wes
Eligibility: Open to legal residents of the 48 continental U.S. & D.C. who are 18 years of age and older as of date of entry. Employees of The XXXXX Company (“Sponsor”), XXXXXX Associates, Inc., XXX Inc., their respective parent companies, subsidiaries, affiliates, directors, officers, employees, agencies, any of their respective partners, prize suppliers (collectively “Sweepstakes Entities”) and any of the members of their immediate family (defined as spouse, mother, father, in-laws, grandmother, grandfather, brother, sister, children and grandchildren) or same household of each are not eligible to participate or win. The Sweepstakes is void where prohibited or restricted by law, and is subject to all applicable federal, state and local laws.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I like John, though I'm not much of a supporter of SFW anymore and I actually feel for him, that'd be a tough position to be in.

Good for him. 

Congratulations Richard!

Do you guys really think they would be that blatant? I do agree that SFW 'employees' should be restricted.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PhoebeMoses said:


> Well I didn't draw the Rocky Mt Sheep tag, I guess I will have to be content with the Stone Sheep tag that I won at the Full Curl Society event! I still can't believe I won a Stone Sheep tag! I was hoping to see a friend or family member draw something today so they could celebrate with me... I guess they will have to celebrate with me after the State draw or dedicated hunter draw.... I have always been happy to put my money in for the draws, and not just for the chance to win but because I support where the money is spent and the event itself. I believe any hunter that has the opportunity should attend the expo, even if you don't like certain aspects of it... I say come share your thoughts, try and learn a bit and discuss future possibilities this will help make the event even better.... and if your one of the lucky ones like me, you'll be going on the hunt of a life time! What do you all think?


You're telling me....you just walked down to them Curl Head Society's table and they just hand you a tag ??? Unbelievable !!!! :shock:

Congrats !!! 8)


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a few questions concerning this draw.
#1. Does anyone know how this draw is processed? 
#2. Is it a computerized draw or do they draw names from a barrel?
#3. Who conducts the draw?
#4. Have the actual draw odds ever been disclosed?
Nevada and Utah both used System Consultants to conduct their respective draws for big game hunts. I've seen this drawing in action and it is pretty impressive. I don't think a system like theirs could be rigged. But I question anything that SFW has a hand in.
Wes


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> PRO My brotha I know you won't question weather this bi$%^& was rigged or not... So I will
> something smells like a pot full of boiling carp!!! Wake the hell up people!!!


I gotta agree with WILYWAPATI.....I'm not saying that it is totally impossible but for someone to draw 3 tags in a row and the SFW guy to draw two years in a row...and from what it sounds like there are quite a few repeat tag winners.........the odds are worse than drawing a DWR LE tag with no points. HONESTLY, I gotta say....WTF?!?!?!?!?!? I don't like the way facts add up! I smell......FISH! :twisted:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My Dad drew out for Book Cliffs Archery deer. Good luck to you guys who drew and good luck to the rest of us in the regular draws! You gotta believe!!!


----------



## PhoebeMoses (Feb 19, 2010)

.45 said:


> PhoebeMoses said:
> 
> 
> > Well I didn't draw the Rocky Mt Sheep tag, I guess I will have to be content with the Stone Sheep tag that I won at the Full Curl Society event! I still can't believe I won a Stone Sheep tag! I was hoping to see a friend or family member draw something today so they could celebrate with me... I guess they will have to celebrate with me after the State draw or dedicated hunter draw.... I have always been happy to put my money in for the draws, and not just for the chance to win but because I support where the money is spent and the event itself. I believe any hunter that has the opportunity should attend the expo, even if you don't like certain aspects of it... I say come share your thoughts, try and learn a bit and discuss future possibilities this will help make the event even better.... and if your one of the lucky ones like me, you'll be going on the hunt of a life time! What do you all think?
> ...


 Thanks for the Congrats, and I should probably clarify- It wasn't quite that easy. I paid the $40 that it cost to attend the Full Curl Society social, because I love sheep hunting and I was interested in talking with other Sheep hunters as well as hearing about what is happening to help support the sheep herds. They had advertised that they would be drawing tags but I never imagined I would win... It was just my lucky day. I would guess that most of the people who attended the event were impressed by the plans and goals of the Full Curl Society, they are doing great things and I can say that there are sheep tags in the hands of few people lucky enough to draw a tag at the event that otherwise would probably never get the chance to hunt sheep.... The fact is game animals have to be managed and I know there are many different opinions on how this should be done... but from some one who does their research I believe this was a great event specifically designed for the average hunter, the big money guys got their shot later and the truth is with out them and the money they donate and spend on tags there would be less money spent on overall game management, that and a number of other factors would lead directly to less opportunity for the rest of us.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would think the SFW fellars would be ineligible for the draws just for the integrity of the whole event, pretty dumb to even make such obvious conflicts a possibility.


----------



## fickejo (Oct 21, 2007)

I drew a Any weapon Buck Deer tag for the Book Cliffs! I am super excited but don't know much about the area yet.


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

You guys know that if you complain too much about the drawing they will change it like the fish and game did. You will be notified by mail or phone. That way they can give the permits to whom ever they want.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Jealousy!!!! Youll put in for these expo tags then u dont draw so its rigged huh. Quit whinin already!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

All tag drawing suspicions aside, that whole organization is fishier by the minute. Why did they have to start a separate organization (SFH) to handle the drawing? I don't have facts to back it up, but hearsay and common sense tell me it's so they can put a large portion of the proceeds into their own pockets. Did you know that a fundraiser for a non-profit organization or charity only has to contribute 28% of its earnings to that organization? So let's say SFH brings in $2 million from the drawing, it is only required to donate $560,000 to SFW. The other $1,440,000 can be put toward any expense they want to make up - any hourly rate they want to charge for "labor", any inflated cost for advertising, whatever they want. Now let me ask you: If you were in a position to legally profit hundreds of thousands on this drawing, would you do it?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

They formed SFH for tax purposes. UBA did the same thing when they started auctioning conservation tags.

I am hearing from several sources much more troubling news about SFW, the DWR, and the LE public tags. Word on the street is that SFW has asked for *100+* tags be taken out of the draw pool to be used to 'compensate' landowners so that the landowners will allow the elk population objectives be raised. Folks, this is bribery, which is wrong, but it is worse because they are bribing a FEW with OUR tags. This is just like what the pinheads in DC did with tax money being used to bribe a few Senators to vote in favor of Obamacare. The corruption and arrogance just keeps growing. When is enough enough? :evil: :evil:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I am hearing from several sources much more troubling news about SFW, the DWR, and the LE public tags. Word on the street is that SFW has asked for 100+ tags be taken out of the draw pool to be used to 'compensate' landowners so that the landowners will allow the elk population objectives be raised. Folks, this is bribery, which is wrong, but it is worse because they are bribing a FEW with OUR tags. This is just like what the pinheads in DC did with tax money being used to bribe a few Senators to vote in favor of Obamacare. The corruption and arrogance just keeps growing. When is enough enough?


Maybe this is why they wanted to cut the number of tags in the public drawing because they knew they would be asking for 200 to 300 additional tags.

Where does the RMEF stand on the issue?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> They formed SFH for tax purposes. UBA did the same thing when they started auctioning conservation tags.
> 
> I am hearing from several sources much more troubling news about SFW, the DWR, and the LE public tags. Word on the street is that SFW has asked for *100+* tags be taken out of the draw pool to be used to 'compensate' landowners so that the landowners will allow the elk population objectives be raised. Folks, this is bribery, which is wrong, but it is worse because they are bribing a FEW with OUR tags. This is just like what the pinheads in DC did with tax money being used to bribe a few Senators to vote in favor of Obamacare. *The corruption and arrogance just keeps growing.* When is enough enough? :evil: :evil:


Agreed - and our own State legislature is not immune either.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > They formed SFH for tax purposes. UBA did the same thing when they started auctioning conservation tags.
> ...


Ditto! 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> They formed SFH for tax purposes. UBA did the same thing when they started auctioning conservation tags.
> 
> I am hearing from several sources much more troubling news about SFW, the DWR, and the LE public tags. Word on the street is that SFW has asked for *100+* tags be taken out of the draw pool to be used to 'compensate' landowners so that the landowners will allow the elk population objectives be raised. Folks, this is bribery, which is wrong, but it is worse because they are bribing a FEW with OUR tags. This is just like what the pinheads in DC did with tax money being used to bribe a few Senators to vote in favor of Obamacare. The corruption and arrogance just keeps growing. When is enough enough? :evil: :evil:


Sadly, this makes sense. Recourse?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So, I didn't draw anything. This doesn't apply to everyone but the ones from Emery county that drew a tag all have a substanial amount of money. Just something I noticed.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

How do 2 people with the last name Jensen both from Cleveland UT draw? What are the chances?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

NHS said:


> How do 2 people with the last name Jensen both from Cleveland UT draw? What are the chances?


I know Blaine Jensen and I think Zac is his son. Blaines father is Kerwin Jensen and used to own the trucking company in Cleveland. He sold it a few years ago to Tri-Mac for like 60 mil :shock: or something so they have some money.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It must have been rigged if I drew an antelope tag :lol: :lol: :lol: I just hope my luck continues and I draw a bear tag and moose tag in Utah this year.

I know, I know the antelope tags in Utah aren't as special as the LE elk, deer and OIL, but I'm still really excited that I got one of the expo tags. Maybe I could kill the next state record antelope :wink: :wink: 

John Bair drew an antelope tag last year so maybe next year I will draw the bighorn sheep. -/O\- -/O\-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey CS what tag did you get?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I know, I know the antelope tags in Utah aren't as special as the LE elk, deer and OIL, but I'm still really excited that I got one of the expo tags.
> 
> -/O\- -/O\-


I was really excited when I drew an early turkey tag at the expo last year. Congrats. What unit did you draw? I put in for 4 or 5 pronghorn hunts.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> They formed SFH for tax purposes. UBA did the same thing when they started auctioning conservation tags.
> 
> I am hearing from several sources much more troubling news about SFW, the DWR, and the LE public tags. Word on the street is that SFW has asked for *100+* tags be taken out of the draw pool to be used to 'compensate' landowners so that the landowners will allow the elk population objectives be raised. Folks, this is bribery, which is wrong, but it is worse because they are bribing a FEW with OUR tags. This is just like what the pinheads in DC did with tax money being used to bribe a few Senators to vote in favor of Obamacare. The corruption and arrogance just keeps growing. When is enough enough? :evil: :evil:


What the f---

I read some where maybe on this forum that the wild life board members don't have any rules or laws preventing the from accepting gifts. is this true?


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

The draw is done the same way the F&G does it, this is how the system works. I put in for 8 tags, and drew Wasatch Mtns. West Bear my first time. Alot of the guys I know that are pulling premo tags are dropping $525 on all tags, the average guy isn't dropping that kind of money on a crap shoot. That is my take. 

-Hound


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ramrod said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > They formed SFH for tax purposes. UBA did the same thing when they started auctioning conservation tags.
> ...


YES! :evil:


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> ramrod said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


 sounds like its time to bang some heads together, excepting gifts is unethical and should be illegal. what can we do to stop the corruption? :x


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

ramrod said:


> sounds like its time to bang some heads together, excepting gifts is unethical and should be illegal. what can we do to stop the corruption? :x


Well first thing ya do is ya don't vote fer that moron of a current governor we have. I'm pretty sure "corrupt" is his middle name. You can see it in his eyes and you feel it in your heart.

And I'm pretty sure The terms "SFW" and "conflictof interest" legally cannot be used in the same sentance. :wink:


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Its time to end this expo I want the tags put back into the public draw. I will pay an extra 5 bucks for my application fee if thats what the difrence is hell I would pay 50 bucks more if it would get rid of sfw. btw Im a member of rmef mabey they could help get the tags back to the public drawing. if not we could start our own group lets call it GGFSFW. any body want to join up ?


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

where do I sign up


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

ripndrag said:


> Its time to end this expo I want the tags put back into the public draw. I will pay an extra 5 bucks for my application fee if thats what the difrence is hell I would pay 50 bucks more if it would get rid of sfw. btw Im a member of rmef mabey they could help get the tags back to the public drawing. if not we could start our own group lets call it GGFSFW. any body want to join up ?


I was under the impression that the EXPO tags didnt affect the utah resident tag pool and ,came from the NON-RES pool of tags, affecting guys like me, a non-resident .... Is this NOT the case? Where do the tags come from? Frankly, if they do come from the non-resident pool, the Odds are so bad on some of the hunts that I don't see that taking 200 tags from that pool is really going to change my odds. The bigger question in my mind is...OK ,you take 200 tags from the non-res pool.....where does that money go? How much is *REALLY* hitting the ground? I know SFW has done a lot of good projects in UT, but they have also made one heck of a lot of money too. Id like to know more about where the money is going.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I am not sure how the expo tags affect the public tag pool. What I do know is that for every private tag sold for conservation or for every CWMU or landowner tags there must be an equivalent tag available to the public (The Governors tag / Sportsmans tage for example). I do not know the details or the extent of this rule. Is it even a law or just a policy that can be changed on a whim?

Can anyone chime in here and clarify this? I am already pissed at a lot of the conservation tag/under the table dealing and I will be even more so if the expo tags are not subject to equivalent public tags. They might even argue that they are public tags as everyone can put in for them.

Clarification on this private/public tag equivalency rule please!!!!


----------

